

Map school: a free introduction to geo - cpeterso
http://mapschool.io/

======
reqres
This is a great starting point to mapping

I've always found coordinate systems both extremely challenging and
fascinating - like how longitude and latitude isn't the same across the world
according due to different models of the earth.

Have you got any plans to add a more extensive introduction to geodesy?

------
oniTony
For those with a preference for Coursera type of learning, there's a course
coming up in April that will cover much of the same material —
[https://www.coursera.org/course/maps](https://www.coursera.org/course/maps)

